# The Delta Ground Anchor



## Merlin (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi all
The delta peg as its known over here in the UK,is now saving lots of tents from wind destruction. I don't think you can get them over there yet, but this is their web site Delta Ground Anchors and Tent Pegs – the really strong tent peg I was asked to try out these pegs over the last 3 years and they really are tent savers http://rexgrant.webs.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=4607175

The new SS Delta Ground Anchor - Welcome to Camping With rexgrant

What is your opinion of these revolutionary tent pegs
Regards
Rex:thumbup1:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I understand their benefit but have been able to use stakes like these:

Coleman 12" Metal Tent Stakes - Camping Tent Accessories

Vargo Aluminum Summit Y Tent Stake

that are lighter and their shape creates the increase if surface to hold down my tent with ease. They come in several lengths. I use the longest ones in the important areas and the shorter ones in lighter applications. For backpacking I only use "Y" stakes. All other kinds bend and become worthless.

These look difficult to store with their odd shape and for most applications might be too sturdy. If the weather, wind, or rain is that bad and the stakes too sturdy then the tent may fail instead of the stake giving way. In the field, I would prefer to be able to restake a tent even having to move it than to have a busted tent which CAN'T be relocated or unable to be used. The stakes I showed allow what I'm referring to.

Maybe these can be used for larger tents but it's hard to tell what kind of tent is a good cutoff for their application. 

Thanks for at least posting this and letting us across-the-ponders know of other useful camping products.


----------



## Merlin (Apr 14, 2011)

artmart said:


> I understand their benefit but have been able to use stakes like these:
> 
> Coleman 12" Metal Tent Stakes - Camping Tent Accessories
> 
> ...


Hi Art
These delta pegs are only recommended for guy ropes on large family tents. the stainless steel ones are also used for guying down light aircraft. Once the peg is hammered into the ground the only way you can pull them out is away from the tent It works similar to the delta anchor DELTA ANCHOR-6KG - Delta Anchors - Discount Marine Chandlery and Sailing Equipment. Bargain Boat Spares and Clothing
The more it is pulled the more it digs in and for the wind to get it out It must be pulled through the ground as a straight peg gets buffeted by the gusting wind the peg top is pulled towards the tent and the relaxed after this after this pull return goes on for ten minutes or so the strait peg begins to work loose as the hole gets bigger, just like you and I will remove a stake in the ground by moving back and forward until it comes out. the delta peg does not do this the more the wind buffets the tent the more the peg gets pulled into the ground. to pull it out would require the wind to drag the peg through the ground like a plough 
I have been using them on my guy ropes for three years now and regardless of ground conditions they have never let me down :10001:
Regards
Rex.


----------

